# Free amp and effects plug-in/standalone - Tonelib GFX



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This one's new to me, I found out about this on another forum. This is a completely free full fledged quality amp simulator complete with tuner, amps, cabs, IR loader and plenty of stomp style effects, including some very nice delays, choruses and reverbs, plus, for the bassists, an Ampeg bass amp model along with preset list/bank saving. I was trying it earlier this evening on the Mac and it sounds and plays very good with a layout similiar to Line 6 Helix, Overloud TH-3, Amplitube and Guitar Rig with an easy to use gui and workflow.

It also has an acoustic sim and one of the settings geniunely surprised me. They have a setting for slide guitar and it makes your electric sound similar to a Resophonic or National resonator type guitar. There's also a pickup changer to make your humbuckers sound like single coils and vice versa. I don't know if this will be an issue for some but the only thing it doesn't have is tap tempo for the delays and mod pedals but it's completely free and available for both PC and Mac users. If you want to download it or read more about it here's the link:

Tonelib GFX Overview – ToneLib The download is at the bottom of the page.


There's also another free program on the website called Tonelib Jam which is more of a learning/practice type of software. You can read more about that one here:

Tonelib JAM Overview – ToneLib You'll find the download at the bottom and it's also for PC and Mac.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Well that's pretty darn cool...and a great price!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I just thought I'd mention that this software has now been updated to version 3.8.0. Here's what's been improved/fixed:

Auto-adjusted oversampling for maximum audio quality;

Hand-optimized AVX2 code for about 5% lower CPU load on newer CPU's;

Automatic high-resolution UI size adjustment on Windows;

Memory usage slightly reduced;

Linux: opening GUI window failed sometimes, should be fixed now;

Linux: Web interface thread used 100% CPU load;

GUI-related hiccups in Adobe Audition;

VST drawing area size was incorrect, could overwrite host window;

Minor bug-fixes and improvements.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2019)

Who are these guys and why is it free?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Who are these guys and why is it free?


Check out the community page here:

ToneLib Community Forum


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

Kenmac said:


> Check out the community page here:
> 
> ToneLib Community Forum


I didn't see anything there...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a new update for this. Here's the information:

"ToneLib GFX 3.9.4 is available for download!
+add: some CPU usage optimization;
+add: VST/VST3/AU: some minor improvements have been implemented to improve stability;
+add: Standalone: metronome and drum player;
+add: Standalone: recording ability;
+add: Standalone: backing track player;
+fix: misc bug fixes and stability improvements."

The drum player, recorder and backing track player can be found in the lower left corner of the interface of the standalone version. (PC and Mac).
Download at the link in the first post.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've recently been working with solely Cakewalk and Amp sims/IR's. I normally gike to use my amps and mics, but my basement/jam area got flooded a couple of weeks ago so I'm stuck upstairs with headphones for the time being. Starting to get a better feel for what's out there and how to use a number of Software Sims/IR's so the flooding is proving to be a bit of a blessing in disguise. Only reason I mention this here is because I've downloaded a few of the ones you've mentioned in different threads @Kenmac . Thanks for that.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I've recently been working with solely Cakewalk and Amp sims/IR's. I normally gike to use my amps and mics, but my basement/jam area got flooded a couple of weeks ago so I'm stuck upstairs with headphones for the time being. Starting to get a better feel for what's out there and how to use a number of Software Sims/IR's so the flooding is proving to be a bit of a blessing in disguise. Only reason I mention this here is because I've downloaded a few of the ones you've mentioned in different threads @Kenmac . Thanks for that.


You're welcome.  BTW I found out awhile back there's a "backwards" guitar sound in this amp sim. Look under the "Delay" category, I'm not in front of my music computer now but I think it's called "Reverse Delay", and whatever you play into it will come out backwards in real time. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I just found out today that they're now going to start charging for this software. For those of you who've installed it on your computer, I hope you've kept your installers in case something happens to your computer and you don't want to have to pay for something that was free in the first place. It's too bad in a way as it was a terrific freebie. They'll now be charging $39.95 for it.  Link here: Purchase – ToneLib


----------

